# La diestra del marinero libra a la mujer de la violencia (=ablativo)



## Wilson Díaz

Buen día:

Trato de seguir el método Schintzler de latín y un ejercicio para I declinación es este:
*
La diestra del marinero libra a la mujer de la violencia (=ablativo)*

¿Por qué hay ablativo en este caso?, ¿es por el verbo *librar de*?
Para traducir *a la mujer, *¿se usa acusativo o dativo?

Con todo, mi intento de traducción es:

*NAUTAE DEXTRA FEMINAE VIOLENTIA LIBERAT. *


----------



## Agró

La estructura de este verbo es: _aliquem _*aliqua re* liberare (liberar/librar _a alguien_ *de algo*).
Ese "alguien" (la mujer, en tu caso) va en acusativo (_feminam/mulierem_).
Ese "algo" del cual se libera, efectivamente, va en ablativo (_violentia_).


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete!

The case of _femina _is determined by the fact that _liberare _is a transitive verb. The word should therefore be accusative.

Congratulations on studying Latin. Always a good thing, even if most people fail to realise it these days. _bona fortuna studiis tuis faveat.
_
Σ


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Gracias por las aclaraciones. Ahora, ¿cómo puedo evitar el equívoco de que *a la mujer* pueda ser declinado en acusativo o dativo? Schintzler sostiene que ambas declinaciones responden a la pregunta *¿a quién?
*
Gracias


----------



## Scholiast

Saluete de novo

From Wilson Diaz' latest (# 4), I think I am learning something I did not previously understand about Spanish grammar, namely the use of the preposition _a_ to introduce a direct object.

This must make it as difficult for Spanish students to distinguish between accusative (direct) objects and dative (indirect) objects as it is for Anglophone students to apprehend the difference between a perfect and an imperfect past tense.

This is paedagogically very interesting.

Σ


----------



## Wilson Díaz

I ask me how do you understand what I have written in spanish and you answer me in english. Whatever, I think I must learn that distintion for understanding it, meanwhile i wanna follow the _aliquem _*aliqua re *rule written by Agró.

I rarely write in english because my level is very poor. Apologize me!


----------



## Serafín33

Wilson Díaz said:


> Gracias por las aclaraciones. Ahora, ¿cómo puedo evitar el equívoco de que *a la mujer* pueda ser declinado en acusativo o dativo? Schintzler sostiene que ambas declinaciones responden a la pregunta *¿a quién?
> *
> Gracias


En _español_, los complementos de objecto directo (~acusativo) e indirecto (~dativo) se pueden distinguir con los pronombres de tercera persona. Si el sustantivo se reemplaza por "lo/la/los/las", entonces es complemento de objeto directo; si se reemplaza por "le/les" entonces es de objeto indirecto. (Conste: esto solo aplica para hablantes latinoamericanos como tú y yo, los españoles suelen usar estos pronombres de diferente manera.)

"Libra a la mujer (de algo)" se transforma en "la libra", por lo que "a la mujer" es complemento de objeto directo. _Mulierem (aliqua re) liberat._
"(Él) Responde a la mujer" se transforma en "le responde", por lo que "a la mujer" en este otro caso es complemento de objeto indirecto. _Mulieri_ (<- dativo) _respondet._

Sin embargo, que algo sea complemento directo o indirecto en _español_ no quiere decir que la misma construcción se use en _latín_. Comúnmente, sí, esto es el caso (la ofende ~ _eam offendit_, decirle algo a alguien ~ _aliquid aliquo dicere_...), pero no siempre.

Por ejemplo, en español decimos "lo perdona", pero en latín el verbo _ignoscere_ 'perdonar' tiene régimen dativo: _ei ignoscit_ (no se dice *_eum ignoscit_). El verbo _obedecer_ en español se puede usar con complemento de objeto directo o bien indirecto cuando se obedece a una persona: _la obedece (a ella), le obedece (a ella)._ Hay gente que prefiere la primera o la segunda construcción. Pero en latín solo se puede usar la segunda, con el dativo: _ei oboedit.
_
A veces la construcción utilizada es bastante diferente: al traducir "tener envidia de alguien", "de alguien" de hecho es un dativo (como si se dijera "a alguien"), no un genitivo o ablativo: _ei invidere._



Scholiast said:


> Saluete de novo
> 
> From Wilson Diaz' latest (# 4), I think I am learning something I did not previously understand about Spanish grammar, namely the use of the preposition _a_ to introduce a direct object.
> 
> This must make it as difficult for Spanish students to distinguish between accusative (direct) objects and dative (indirect) objects as it is for Anglophone students to apprehend the difference between a perfect and an imperfect past tense.
> 
> This is paedagogically very interesting.
> 
> Σ


Direct and indirect objects can actually be distinguished when you change them to third person pronouns if you're a Latin American speaker, but yes, I imagine it could be quite... interesting for speakers from Spain, since for them "le" is both accusative and dative, and for some speakers "la" is as well in informal registers, and as a teacher you can't often easily get your students to wrap their heads around such distinctions.


----------

